# magura hs33 2005



## King Loui (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

hab grad im maguraforum gelesen, dass es im jahr 2005 eine neuauflage der hs33 geben wird. bis jetzt ist aber noch nix bekannt, aber ich hab es wert gefunden euch darüber zu informieren   .

cu Marius


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Februar 2004)

Hoffentlich wir die noch leichter und filigraner als das letzte Modell, damit man dann täglich nen neuen Hebel braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (20. Februar 2004)

leichter soll se werden


----------



## Sanitoeter (21. Februar 2004)

also leicht hört sich immer gut an... Wenn ich da den Thread mit den Tuning tips denke... Was ihr so alles aufbohren wolltet?? tztztz

Jetzt braucht man wenigstens nicht mehr die Bremsen aufbohren....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. Februar 2004)

wieso nicht?....an den kann man bestimmt auch noch etwas leichtermachen *g*


----------



## Sanitoeter (26. Februar 2004)

*gg* Du immer mit deinem leichtigkeitstrip!!
Haste dein ´04er auch schon aufgebohrt???

Ich weiß noch das eine mal inner City middm ganzen Team!
Wo du den Sidehop aufe Bank machen wolltest und middm Hinterbau dran langgeschrabst bist... Da war dein Kommentar auch nur "Ach, alles Leichtigkeit!"


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Februar 2004)

ja was denkst du...wieviel lack da abgeplatzt is...das waren locker10 gramm


----------



## Sanitoeter (26. Februar 2004)

Magga ey.. du hast doch echt nen Schatten...*fggg*
 

Na ja... Aber Malte sein Arrow 20" war auch ganz nett, gleich am 2. Tag halb schrott!!! Da, wo die Schraube so abgeknickt is...*laaach* 
Ich: "Is das normal, dass die Schraube so schräg ist?"
Man is der abbegangen...*lach*


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Februar 2004)

sowas ist nicht witzig


----------



## Levelboss (26. März 2004)

Das erste Bild:






Das sieht schwer nach dem "Klapper-Hebel-Design" der Martha aus.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (26. März 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Das erste Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boar, wasn das fürn Ding, ich kotz drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (26. März 2004)

kann mich dem Rückwärtsgang in der Speiseröhre nur anschließen - schaut so stabil aus wie die Würde des Osterhasen antastbar


----------



## Levelboss (26. März 2004)

Ich finde, der Hebel sieht nicht gerade trialtauglich aus.


http://www.webpersonal.net/biketrial/bricolatgeE.htm


----------



## mtb-trialer (26. März 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, der Hebel sieht nicht gerade trialtauglich aus.
> 
> 
> http://www.webpersonal.net/biketrial/bricolatgeE.htm


mensch felix! denn hab ich doch schon längst gesehen!


----------



## King Loui (26. März 2004)

den bremshebel hab ich auch schon gesehen und ich vermute der ist genau so ein scheiss wie der marta hebel. der bremshebel schaut mir nicht sehr wakelresisten aus und er wird auch wie bei der marta verdammt leicht abbrechen. einzig und alleine der radialkobeln ist wirklich brauchbar. das mit dem tpa und der leitungsverlegung ist zwar nett, aber stabiler muss der hebel auf jedenfall werden, oder man überlässt die arbeit gleich ein paar leuten die sich gedanken machen, wie ein richtiger hebel aussehen muss (RB Design).


----------



## der absolute tr (26. März 2004)

das ding ist ja hässlich wie die nacht und wir bestimmt genauso schnell undicht wie die von der gustav oder so :kotz:


----------



## matthias,wandel (26. März 2004)

King Loui schrieb:
			
		

> den bremshebel hab ich auch schon gesehen und ich vermute der ist genau so ein scheiss wie der marta hebel. der bremshebel schaut mir nicht sehr wakelresisten aus und er wird auch wie bei der marta verdammt leicht abbrechen. einzig und alleine der radialkobeln ist wirklich brauchbar. das mit dem tpa und der leitungsverlegung ist zwar nett, aber stabiler muss der hebel auf jedenfall werden, oder man überlässt die arbeit gleich ein paar leuten die sich gedanken machen, wie ein richtiger hebel aussehen muss (RB Design).



@kinglouie: was hastn du gegen die marta bzw. gegen den hebl davon??? ich hab zufälligerweise eine und muss sagen da wackelt und bricht auch nichts ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (26. März 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> @kinglouie: was hastn du gegen die marta bzw. gegen den hebl davon??? ich hab zufälligerweise eine und muss sagen da wackelt und bricht auch nichts ab



Das kommt noch! In ein paar Monaten, wenn Du plötzlich den Hebel in der Hand hast, weisst Du, was King Loui meint.


----------



## sebi-online88 (27. März 2004)

Hi Jungs,

die Bremse macht keinen so schlechten Eindruck wie es auf dem Bild scheint. Ich habe sie schon live gesehen und das Teil war richtig geil!!! Neu ist nur der Radialkolben, Durchmesser und Technik bleibt gleich. Also nichts mit Hebel die wabbeln wie bei der Marta oder Louise 01-03. Also finde die kommt echt nett. Egal man muss es nehmen wie kommt!


----------



## caneloni (13. April 2004)

Wie sehen denn die Bremskolben aus und deren Befestigung am Rahmen? Haben die Magura-Leute das nun etwas schöner gelöst? Ist der Hebel aus Kunststoff?
Gruss,

         Caneloni


----------



## Sanitoeter (15. April 2004)

na ja... sieht zwar nicht so schön aus wie vorher, aber ich denk mal, dass man das "Rädchen" drehen kann... siehste ja das rote dingens da...

Nur wirds middm Handschuh bestimmt schwerer, weil man leichter abrutschen kann (an dem Rädchen, weil is ja mit ohne große rote zacken..*gg*)


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. April 2004)

der wesendliche vorteil besteht dadrin das die tpa rädchen nicht mehr so schnell kaputtgehen sobald man mal unfreiwillig absteigen muss und der lenker irgendwo rannkommt


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. April 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> der wesendliche vorteil besteht dadrin das die tpa rädchen nicht mehr so schnell kaputtgehen sobald man mal unfreiwillig absteigen muss und der lenker irgendwo rannkommt



Toll, das is mir noch die Passirt, Die sollen das Ding einfach so Lassen. Vieleicht noch bisl leichter aber form so lassen


----------



## konrad (16. April 2004)

magura sollte lieber mal einen handschlag an den dichtungen tun-ich fahr meinen HS33-hebel zwar schon über 1 jahr,aber andere leute haben damit trotzdem ihre probleme....


----------

